# If you have name ideas, throw em at me...



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Right now my new girl is nameless. Besides what the breeder named her. Anyhoo... i want something mexican.  I like people names.. Thus far i have a few names, but ideas would be super!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Chica lol I am bad with names I think hhehehe
Cheeky (chi Kee lol)
Remind us with a pic of her so we can see what name might suit her


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

Bonita(juanita I think is the proper spelling!
Dora
Maricruz and I like Thalia(not sure it mexican but im told by my friend it is!

Hope you find the perfect name!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

all Mexican names i found online

name meaning
Arcadia - Adventurous
Damita - Little Princess
Elisa - Dedicated to God
Gitana - Gypsy
Isabel - Consecrated to God
Tierra - Earth, land
Tia -Aunt, princess
Sally - Savior
Ria - Mouth of a river
Raeka - Beautiful, unique
Neva - Covered with snow
Mandy - Harmony
Nina - Girl; grace


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's a list I found of spanish girl dog names! Have fun!

Belinda - A variation of the Spanish word for beautiful. This girl dog has no flaws.
Bolero - A very popular Spanish folk-dance. A great name for the dog that always seems to be dancing.
Bonita - Spanish - Beautiful.
Buena - Spanish - One who is worthy.
Charo - A wonderful name for your blonde-haired Chihuahua dog.
Chiquita - Spanish - Small. A great name for any small breed of dog.
Clarinda - Spanish - Great beauty.
Conchita - Spanish - Beginning. A great name for your first girl dog.
Consuela - Spanish - One who consoles. This girl dog is always there when you need her.
Corona - Spanish - Royal. A good name for any pure breed of dog.
Damita - Spanish - A small, respected woman. A fantastic name for any toy breed of dog that won't back down when challenged.
Delmar - Spanish - Of the sea.
Dolores - Spanish - Mary of the sorrows.
Eldora - Spanish - Term meaning covered in gold. Your blond-haired female dog would suit this name well.
Enchilada - "I'm the whole package. Everything that you could ever want in a girl dog."
Esmeralda - Spanish - An emerald.
Feliciana - Spanish - Happy.
Fiesta - "I'm always in the mood to celebrate."
Flamenco - A passionate style of Spanish guitar-music and dancing.
Gazpacho - A Spanish, tomato-based soup that is served cold.
Giselle - THE Supermodel of Supermodels.
Hermosa - Spanish - Lovely. You can't take your eyes off of this girl dog.
Inca - A tribe of Indians which developed a highly civilized Empire in South America, until conquered by the Spanish. 
Inez - Spanish - Flawless. A good name for any full-blooded dog.
Isabel - Spanish - Of God.
Isabella - She was the queen of Spain who helped finance Columbus's expeditions. This girl dog is the ruler of her household.
Jacinta - Spanish - A hyacinth plant.
Juanita - Spanish - God is gracious.
Justina - Spanish - Righteous.
Larena - Spanish - Royal princess. This girl dog comes from champion blood lines.
Lempira - Monetary unit in Honduras.
Lisbon - The capital of Portugal. 
Lucia - Spanish - Light bringer. This girl dog chases away the darkness.
Madre - Spanish - Mother. A great name for the dog that you intend to breed some day.
Madrid - The capital and largest city of Spain.
Malaga - A province in southern Spain, along the Mediterranean.
Manda - Spanish - Battle maiden. This girl dog doesn't mind a fight.
Manuela - Spanish - God is with us.
Marcela - Spanish - Of mars. You sometimes think this girl dog is from another planet.
Margarita - Spanish - A pearl.
Marta - Spanish - Woman.
Maya - A tribe of Indians who lived in Mexico and Central America. They had a well developed civilization.
Mercedes - Spanish - Mercy.
Natalia - Spanish - Birthday.
Natividad - Spanish - Born on Christmas day.
Neva - Spanish - Snow. This name would fit your solid-white dog very nicely.
Nina - Spanish - Girl.
Olla - Spanish - A wide-mouthed pot. A great name for your bulldog.
Orinoco - A large river which forms the boundary between Columbia and Venezuela.
Paloma - Spanish - A dove. This girl dog brings peace everywhere she goes.
Patagonia - A region in South America divided between Argentina and Chile.
Perfecta - Spanish - Without any fault. A wonderful name for any pure-bred dog.
Pilar - Spanish - A foundation, column or pillar. This girl dog adds stability to your life.
Querida - Spanish - Someone you hold dear. This girl dog occupies a special place in your heart.
Queen - "Every animal is my subject."
Quechua - A South American Indian tribe which thrived during the Incan Empire.
Quito - The capital of Ecuador.
Ramona or Mona - Spanish - A very powerful and wise protector of the people. This girl is a wonderful guard dog.
Reina - Spanish - Queen. This girl dog demands the royal treatment.
Ria - Spanish - A river.
Rosa - Spanish - A rose.
Rosalinda - Spanish - A beautiful rose.
Rosario - The 2nd largest city in Argentina.
Rumba - A dance which originated amongst the Cubans.
Samba - This is a dance of Brazil which came from Africa.
Sancha - Spanish - Holy.
Santiago - The capital of Chile.
Savannah - Spanish - An open plain.
Tamale - "I love all things Mexican."
Valencia - A Mediterranean port in Spain.
Ventura - Spanish - Good fortune.
Xaviera - Spanish - The owner of a new house.
__________________


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I thought Dora was real cute. She looks like she could be an explorer..! 
Haven't seen Myra yet, I like Myra too.


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL Just a few Brodysmom


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

sookey said:


> LOL Just a few Brodysmom


ha ha, I know. I had that list from a long time ago when someone else asked about mexican girl names. Just copied and pasted. :coolwink:


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I like Nina and Paloma.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I like Tia, that was on my long list before i chose Darla.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I really like Ria, Tia, Nina, and Maya of the names mentioned.


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

catalina, maria, carmina, penelope, alessandria, josephina

just some off the top of my head.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Chica is cute =0)
Luna (moon)
Lola
Isabel
Mariposa (Butterfly)
Bella (beautiful)
Delinda (of beauty)
Lela (born at night)
Flora (flower)
Fauna (animal life)

not spanish but cute:

Minnie
Jasmine
Lady
Aurora
Chloe
Ariel 
Giselle
Nala


----------



## April&Sophie (Apr 13, 2010)

I like Dora too..and Nina...and Maya


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

How about Frieda,Sivlia,Lucinda,Martha,Crisselda. Just a few. I like Paloma


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Mija (pronounced mee-ha) 
it means "my daughter"  
it's a common term of endearment for your little girl.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Tanna said:


> How about Frieda,Sivlia,Lucinda,Martha,Crisselda. Just a few. I like Paloma


Frieda--an incrediable artist--good name

I also like Lupe--for 
Guadalupe...I like name pertainig to Our Lady


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Here are the ones i'm thinking of so far, maria, lucia, jade, pilar, esmeralda(Esme) Leila, piper, chica, rosa,


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Ooooo, I love Dora


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

adding to the list.... gitana, maya, nina, cant do dora makes me think of cartoons, lol


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Esme My second choice after Libby!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Esme is very cute! I also like Jade, Leila, and Maya.


----------



## April&Sophie (Apr 13, 2010)

Ohhh i like Pilar..and Piper...and still Dora


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

lol, Pilar is pretty cute. Makes me think of the villian in one of my favorite shows, though! Hope your little girl doesn't take after her...! hahahaha


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I like Pilar, Piper, Maya, and of course Jade.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

3 more Spanish names that I like. Dulce, Tatiana, and Gabriella (Gabby for short).


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

gabi is my daughters name. Her full name is gabrielle. haha
i'm really leaning towards: leila, esme and jade.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I would call her Nacho, or Tequila - not really mexican names but they are mexican related!)


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Just thought of another one, Dahlia. which is a flower.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Someone told me when I was naming mine to imagine myself standing on the front porch hollaring the name and then to decide if I could stand to do that for the next 15 years. That got rid of a whole bunch of names in and of itself. 

Hehe...you gotta get her a name soon!!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

cherper said:


> Just thought of another one, Dahlia. which is a flower.


We had a cute little Dahlia here, shame Rhonda doesnt come on anymore.

I still like Tia.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Someone told me when I was naming mine to imagine myself standing on the front porch hollaring the name and then to decide if I could stand to do that for the next 15 years. That got rid of a whole bunch of names in and of itself.
> 
> Hehe...you gotta get her a name soon!!!!


That is exactly what I do! I say it out loud for awhile, make my husband say it. Generally make sure I wouldn't hesitate to say it no matter where I am or who might hear it. 
I agree--give your girl a deserving name quick!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I am really trying. Its hard...lol I think it's gonna either be Jade or Leila. Those are my faves!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Call her Jade one day, and Leila the next. :wink: I'm only kiddin'. :lol: Either will be perfect!!  She is so adorable!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Leila.. Jade is always going to be a Chi Wee and i'd get too confused.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I like Leila


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

I of course like Jade!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila Jade it is


----------

